# Your Blood for Tickets to the National Halloween, Haunters, Horror, Hearse Convention



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

I *NEED* your name *NOW*! 

Sign up to donate blood for the Red Cross at our 2010 convention, 
get free tickets to our 2011 show! 

But I need at least 28 more names NOW !!! 

Please, give blood for a good cause this year and get $50 worth of VIP floor pass tickets for our 2011 (next year) show !!

If you are interested - please email me with your name ASAP!!
email = [email protected]


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*One poin t of clarification.*

Just so there's no confusion, you get the tickets for actually donating blood, not for just signing up.


----------

